# 72v sevcon gen4 ACG golf car low speed



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

i am having 72v sevcon gen4 ACG golf car(hummer limo stretch)..with sevon display and sevcon gen4 controller, now problem is low speed,while on purchase it gives 40 to 50mph for forward and 15 to 20 mph for reverse..now only giving 10 to 20mph for forward and 0 to 5 mph for reverse..i changed controller,motor,fwd/rev switch,but no use..please help me
**while 1 min continuously full throttle given, car is stopped ..no fwd/rev

Technician 
Gee Kay


----------



## johnjcbs (Oct 10, 2012)

Check the battery condition.


----------



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

i replaced new battery ,still same problem..


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

ganesh2606 said:


> i replaced new battery ,still same problem..


Is the throttle opening all the way?


----------



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

dragonsgate said:


> Is the throttle opening all the way?


given full throttle ,still same problem...
*car going half speed
**while 1 min continuously full throttle given, car is stopped ..no fwd/rev


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

ganesh2606 said:


> given full throttle ,still same problem...
> *car going half speed
> **while 1 min continuously full throttle given, car is stopped ..no fwd/rev


Controller is overheating maybe?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Is the encoder or resolver functioning? Also, doesn't Sevcon have a programming and diagnostic tool? Finally, have you read the manual, or is your preferred method of troubleshooting to post random details about your problem and hope someone takes pity on you?


----------



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

i not having any programming tools.i attached the image of throttle and controller...i replace new controller , accelerator and motor also...still slow speed
sevcon display showing:
mosfet S/C fault
motor thermal cutback fault



@Tesseract .. i not found any troubleshooting guide for 72v...only having 48v guide
@stealthhack ..no heat on controller


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ganesh2606 said:


> i not having any programming tools.i attached the image of throttle and controller...i replace new controller , accelerator and motor also...still slow speed


Please list your location. And why don't you seek assistance from the dealer who sold you the new Sevcon controller? Was the Sevcon loaded with the same parameters as the one it replaced? Why did you put a new one in? Did the original Fail? Why a new motor? What motor is it? Did you calibrate the new throttle? What is the actual measured battery voltage? Have you followed the trouble shooting guide in the manual?


----------



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

i replaced new controller and motor from another same new car..all details are same with each other. Now i got the contact details of sevcon controller...thank you for reply


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Check with Thunderstruck motors, they may rent out hand held programmers or you can send your controller to them. Check phases and position sensor wiring also.


----------



## ganesh2606 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help, problem is on controller, we changed another new sevcon gen4 controller from another car, now car is moving with full speed..now i need to repair old controller, can you please tell me, how much cost it will happen?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ask your dealer.


----------

